# The Blue Danube - Der Schöne Blaue Donau



## jvardon (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey lovely people,
I have a friend who is looking for a concert piece or two and she's fallen in love with the soprano solo versions of some of Strauss' famous waltzes - thank you Sumi Jo. I have managed to locate the sheet music for Fruhlingsstimmen but I cannot find The Blue Danube (Der Schone Blaue Donau). Does anyone have a link to a website or a PDF copy that they could send to me.
Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for reading thus far.^_^.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

jvardon said:


> Hey lovely people,
> I have a friend who is looking for a concert piece or two and she's fallen in love with the soprano solo versions of some of Strauss' famous waltzes - thank you Sumi Jo. I have managed to locate the sheet music for Fruhlingsstimmen but I cannot find The Blue Danube (Der Schone Blaue Donau). Does anyone have a link to a website or a PDF copy that they could send to me.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for reading thus far.^_^.


Noting on the internet so far, only Sumi Jo singing it in German.


----------



## jvardon (Apr 22, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Noting on the internet so far, only Sumi Jo singing it in German.


Thank you for having a look. I've searched the internet numerous times over the last few years and found nothing. As a last resort I have begun transcribing one of Sumi Jo's performances with the aid of the composer's piano reduction of the original piece.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

jvardon said:


> Thank you for having a look. I've searched the internet numerous times over the last few years and found nothing. As a last resort I have begun transcribing one of Sumi Jo's performances with the aid of the composer's piano reduction of the original piece.


This is the German version, good luck .
An der schönen blauen Donau
Donau so blau, so schön und blau
Durch Tal und Au wogst ruhig du hin
Dich grüßt unser Wien, dein silbernes Band
Knüpft Land an Land und fröhliche Herzen
Schlagen an deinem schönen Strand
Weit vom Schwarzwald her eilst
Du hin zum Meer
Spendest Segen allerwegen
Ostwärts geht dein Lauf
Nimmst viel Bruder auf:
Bild der Einigkeit für alle Zeit!
Alte Burgen Seh'n nieder von den Höh'n
Grüssen gerne dich von ferne
Und der Berge Kranz
Hell vom Morgen glanz
Spiegelt sich in deiner Wellen Tanz
Die Nixen auf dem Grund
Die geben's flüsternd kund
Was alles du erschaut
Seit dem über dir der Himmel blaut
Drum schon in alter Zeit
Ward dir manch Lied geweiht;
Und mit dem hellsten Klang preist
Immer auf's Neu dich unser Sang
Halt an deine Fluten bei Wien
Es liebt dich ja so sehr!
Du findest, wohin du magst zieh'n
Ein zweites Wien nicht mehr!
Hier quillt aus voller Brust
Der Zauber heit'rer Lust
Und treuer, deutscher Sinn streut
Aus seine Saat von hier weithin


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Also, check out Procol Harum's version:


----------

